# will my fish die from ich?



## ymh1253 (Feb 3, 2008)

Three days ago I noticed small white little dots on my hippo tang and found out it was ich,the pet store was closed for the weekend and before i could get any treatment for the fish,tonight i noticed he was very pale blue and almost dead.I will be going to the pet store first thing in the morning to get protozin but i am wondering if the fish will make it,if anyone has experienced ich before,and has advice that might be helpful?please reply,my levels are ph 0-nitrate 10 nitrite 0 amonia 0


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

You need to get medication fast. Try putting her in a QT tank if you have one untill further notice.

You Nirates are a little high for a SW setup. Do you have corals?

And there is no such thing as 0 pH.


----------



## ymh1253 (Feb 3, 2008)

*thnx for the advice*

I apologize, I meant my ph level was 8.2, I did my levels the other day and they were perferct, everything seemed fine until this outbreak on saturday..the aquariums a month going from a new tank and it's frustrating to see my tang on it's way out for no apperent reason..and I have a fowlr. thnx for the advice, much apprecieated


----------

